# Language requirement



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I hope everyone is beginning the new year healthy. I would like some input please. 
First some background. I'm here on a five year permesso di soggiorno through my wife's citizenship. The permesso was granted in Aug 2018. This was prior to the new B1 language requirement for citizenship. When my permesso comes up for renewal in 2023 I'm undecided if I will renew or seek citizenship. So my question is this. Since I was granted residency prior to the passage of the new law(Dec 2018), am I bound by it should I choose to apply for citizenship? Might be a "grey area".
Any advice would be helpful. Thanks, Rick


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

To transition from simple residency to full citizenship you will be bound by the language requirement. Additionally, the B1 level is really something you need regardless. I'm at B1 and I am not particularly advanced. It enables me to deal with most all everyday situations, and to have normal conversations. But the amount I still don't understand, or comically misunderstand is still enormous. I suppose you have to ask what does taking the step to citizenship grant you over and above your current status?


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. You ask a very valid question regarding added benefits. I have asked myself that same thing and to be honest there aren't many. I have almost all the benefits of my wife. So it's something I need to consider (cost/benefit).


----------

